# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Bad Wildbad 14.06.2003

## HauDraufWieNix

Wer ist dort? Bin um 11 uhr drüben (denk ich)...

greedz

----------


## flyer1

morgen gehts nach todtnau! bist du öfters in wildbad?

----------


## HauDraufWieNix

eigentlich jeden Samstag, wenn nix dazwischen kommt...

----------

